# Boss 1997-2002 jeep wrangler sport duty mount



## thetrub

hello,
I bought a Boss rt3 sport plow with a 1997-2002 jeep wrangler sport duty mount (part no. Lta05490 2009 exellent condition). I need to sell the mount. What is it worth?  Thanks


----------



## Jguck25

If you were closer I would be interested.. Would you be willing to ship it? Is it the wiring and the push plates?


----------



## BradF

*Your Wrangler Boss mount LTA05490*

Hey there , Im intersted in your mounting hardware and wiring for a Jeep wrangler , i was wondering if you were looking for F 150 mount , I believe it is off a 2007 but will get further detailsas to what I have , also in as new condition.
I have family in Windsor ontario if that helps , let me know what your asking and if I might have what you require

Thanks 
Brad


----------



## thetrub

*Mount + Wiring*

I do have the wiring for the mount. I would be asking $300 for everything + shipping. This would have to be arranged via E-Bay, You tell me, I list it, you buy it via PayPal. The shipping may not worth it, so it would be better for a local buyer. Also, sorry I dont have a Passport to cross over to Windsor. Thanks


----------



## BradF

How does this sound, I'm looking into having it picked up , that should save us both hassle and I will give you 200 cash , american of course.
Oh I understand the passport thing , I can't go to the states myself 

Thanks


----------



## BradF

Trub , I have pickup arrangements in place for the weekend of Dec 8th if that works , please let me know of your thoughts at [email protected] and I can get further contact details from you. My number is 905 650 9168 if you care to contact me by phone

Thanks in advance, 
Brad


----------



## thetrub

*The Mount*

The mount is in new condition = $450 + TWO like new electrical interface assemblies = $100 and you offer me $200. Come on...us Yankee's ain't stupid. I would have to have at least $290. And, I would probably prefer Canadian dollars, they are worth more money!


----------



## BradF

Oh certainly didn't't mean to offend you ,not my intent whatsoever. You were "asking" $300.00 so wondered if you would entertain $200.00 that's all not to insult you. I'd be happy to give you 290.00 for the items you have , that being said would you like to provide me further contact information to the address on my aforementioned post and a convenient time for pick up. I was wondering if you had any pics or could take some. 

Thanks again

Brad


----------



## thetrub

No problem, not offended, just kidding. I'll take some pictures by this weekend of the mount and wiring interface. Did I mention that the mount does not include the bolts and nuts? More to come.


----------



## BradF

If you care to send your address along with the pics to my email address that would be great so my uncle has kind of idea where he needs to be going as well what time would be best for you. I'll start looking for bolts and nuts as I'd like to get in mounted pronto so I dont get caught with my "snow" pants down sorta speak.
Thanks again 
Brad
[email protected]


----------



## thetrub

It depends who your with when your snow pants are down! 

I live in Romeo, Michigan 30 miles north of Windsor. I am available most weekends or after 4:00 PM during the weekdays.

I have two pictures, this first is the mount, the second, the headlight/turn signal interface wires. Let me know when you want to come out. If your going to be out during the week, I can meet you some where around 12 mile and VanDyke in Warren. That would cut the drive by 40 miles round trip.

If your serious, let me know the date and we can talk over the phone. Thanks

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/bossmount.jpg

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/bosswires.jpg


----------



## BradF

I'm most definitely serious , my uncle will be in Detroit visiting his daughter next weekend and if you provide me with you number and email I'll forward it to him and he can contact you directly and set up when is best for both parties. I"m not certain where my cousin lives so I'm sure speaking with him directly would be best.

Pics look great and just what I'm looking for , he will have Canadian cash for you,

Brad

Pants are still up and the snow gods are being kind as of yet , but with my luck should expect a blizzard any minute..................haha


----------



## BradF

Oh yes , please considerate it sold!

That Free Trade thing might finally pay off for me!............ no duty


----------



## BradF

Just got a reply from my uncle that will be picking it up and he will be about 8 miles from Romeo MI on the weekend, give me a phone number and he will call you to sent up a time on the 8th or 9th of Dec whatever is best for you.


----------



## thetrub

*Mount + Wiring*

Hello, Either day will work for me. Have your Uncle call me at 586-218-9368. and I'll give him directions. Could you please pay in American dollars, I don't know who exchanges Loonies! tymusic Thanks...Bill


----------



## BradF

Hey Billl sounds good I'll have American funds for you, well if I can find some one who can exchange a pile of loonies and toonies for me , haha. and provide my uncle with your contact information.
Bill was wondering if that was all the interface components as according to the Boss site the one headlight adapter looks different,thoughts?

http://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/MSC04599.pdf

To me looks like the one adapter is a "Y" configuration, my Jeep is a 2000 Wrangler , not sure what year your set up came off?

Thanks.your Canadian fearless flake fighting pal...................well that is if i get this baby in service soon , otherwise I'll be your Canadian soon to have a cardiac arrest snow shoveling idiot


----------



## thetrub

*Plow Interface Wire*

Hi Brad,

I got on the Boss site and looked up your 2000 Jeep Wrangler and it pulled up the same connector diagram that you posted on the site. To make sure this is the correct interface, your vehicle should have only two head lights with three blade connectors. The diagram shows the connector on the left. This would plug into the Jeeps headlights, which is a 3 blade connector. The other connector plugs into the plow (engine side) wiring harness. The second interface connector plugs into the other headlight and you wire the same as above.

Your vehicle does not require any interface wires going up to the plow headlights, all of this is managed by the plow side wiring connector.

The turn signals are connected to your vehicle through the existing turn signal wiring in your vehicle, no extra wiring needed. The lights on the plow get hooked up from the spade connectors on the plow wiring harness (Plow side) .

Get on the Boss website and look up the manual for your plow. Inside that manual there is an electrical diagram that you will be able to follow.

Hope this helps....Bill


----------



## BradF

Hey Bill , got the truck mount and went on perfectly and was exactly as discribed , Thanks.

The only problem I have is the headlight adapters , I only have one side , there should be 4 adapters as far as I figure, headlight -plow harness as well truck harness to plow harness, per side so 4 items total, I wonder if you have the other two as I only have one side 
Thanks Brad


----------

